# يسوع بيقولك لا تسلم قلبك للحزن



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2011)

يسوع بيقول لكل نفس حزينة

لا تسلم قلبك الي الحزن

اكيد يا يسوع مش راح نحزن لانك انت فرحنا الحقيقي ومعاك لا نريد شئ علي الارض

ولذلك

لا تسلم قلبك الي الحزن

​


----------



## DODY2010 (5 يناير 2011)

اكيد يا يسوع مش راح نحزن لانك انت فرحنا الحقيقي ومعاك لا نريد شئ علي الارض


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

شور يا رةزي

مشكورة للموضوع 

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

dody2010 قال:


> اكيد يا يسوع مش راح نحزن لانك انت فرحنا الحقيقي ومعاك لا نريد شئ علي الارض


 

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شور يا رةزي
> 
> مشكورة للموضوع
> 
> الرب يباركك


 

شكرا ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2011)

*محتاجلك اوى يا يسوع 
شكرا كتير روزى 
*​ * ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2011)

سأراكم ، فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم
لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم
فرح الرب هو قوتكم
إفرحوا وأول أيضاً إفرحوا
+++
الفرح ينبع من الثقة الكاملة فى الرب
الخوف والحزن علامة على ضعف الثقة ، أو علامة على تشويش الشيطان على عقولنا لكى ننسى أعمال الرب العظيمة معنا
+++
ربنا يسوع المسيح يثبت قلوبنا جميعاً فى الثقة به ، فكلنا ضعفاء وفى أشد الحاجة إليه
+++
فشكراً لكى أختى الحبيبة روز على هذا الموضوع الذى يجعلنا نتذكره ونطلب منه المعونة بإستمرار


----------



## †..diana..† (12 يناير 2011)

*أَمَّا نَفْسِي فَتَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ وَتَبْتَهِجُ بِخَلاَصِهِ*

*نعم ايها القدوس فرجاءنا بك وفرحنا معك وقلوبنا لك *
*ربي نحن امامك ورقة بيضاء ارسم عليها كل ما تشاء *

*اختي روزي شكرا لكِ ولكلماتكِ المشجعة *
*وليجعل قلبكِ فرحان بدلاً من حزين كما هو مكتوب تحت اسمكِ *

*تقبلي مروري *
*والرب يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> *محتاجلك اوى يا يسوع *​*
> شكرا كتير روزى ​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ربنا معاك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سأراكم ، فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم
> لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم
> فرح الرب هو قوتكم
> إفرحوا وأول أيضاً إفرحوا
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

†..diana..† قال:


> *أَمَّا نَفْسِي فَتَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ وَتَبْتَهِجُ بِخَلاَصِهِ*​
> 
> *نعم ايها القدوس فرجاءنا بك وفرحنا معك وقلوبنا لك *
> *ربي نحن امامك ورقة بيضاء ارسم عليها كل ما تشاء *​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي زوقك
وحاضر هشيل كلمة قلبي حزين ولا تزعلي هههههههه

نورتيني يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك

 جميل جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MAJI (19 يناير 2011)

كيف يحزن من يعيش في عهد النعمة؟!!!
نعمة فداء الرب لنفوسنا 
نعمة الخلاص الابدي
شكرا للموضوع المتفائل
الرب يسعد حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ايجى جولد (19 يناير 2011)

لاحزن بعد اليوم لى ابدا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

اكيد طبعا يا روزى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------

